# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  BMW ترصد 12 مليون دولار لبرنامج غاز الميثان

## Bashar qasaimeh

واصل شركة BMW التزامها بشأن المحافظة على نظافة البيئة بعدما رصدت 12 مليون دولار أمريكي من أجل توسيع برنامجها الخاص بتحويل النفايات الى غاز الميثان.

ويوفر البرنامج الجديد والمسمى "من الغاز إلى الطاقة" أكثر من 60 % من الطاقة التي تتطلّبها المنشأة في سبارتانبورج يتمّ الحصول عليها من غاز الميثان، ممّا سيضاعف القدرة الإنتاجية الكهربائية للمصنع مع استهلاك الكمية نفسها من الغاز.

ويعلّق جوزيف كيرشر، رئيس مصانع BMW قائلاً: "يُعد برنامج الغاز المجرور من حقل النفايات الذي تطبّقه BMW إنجازاً ضخماً، ويشكّل استخدامه أحد الأمثلة التي تثبت التزامنا بعمليات الإنتاج الصديقة للبيئة".

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ان شاء الله ينجح  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ان شاء الله 

مشكور على مرور

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا للاخبار الرائعة

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت

----------


## تيتو

شكراً بس اذا بتسمح ابعثلي رسلة خاصة شو معنى غاز الميثان إذا ما في مانع و شكراً لك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

وانته بدك تقلبها كيميا انا ما بحط موضوع مش عارف معناه 
مشكور على مرور

----------


## المالك الحزين

> وانته بدك تقلبها كيميا انا ما بحط موضوع مش عارف معناه 
> مشكور على مرور




غاز الميثان من المناجم ومنتجات الوقود الحفري او خطوط الغاز اكثر سهولة ومباشرة من حيث الجدوى الاقتصادية. والميثان من مكونات الغاز الطبيعي ويمكن استخدامه لتوليد الطاقة بانواعها.
الميثان _ هوة نوع من انواع الالكانات التي تتكون بشكل اساسي من الكربون 
الالكان _ كربونات مرطبطة مع بعضها البعض بشكل احادي 
وانا عارف انو مش راح يفهم شي بس عشان يبطل فلسفة 
http://www.biochemistry4all.com/foru...hp/t-8051.html
وهاذا الرابط يساعدك اكثر 
شكرا بشار

----------


## تيتو

> غاز الميثان من المناجم ومنتجات الوقود الحفري او خطوط الغاز اكثر سهولة ومباشرة من حيث الجدوى الاقتصادية. والميثان من مكونات الغاز الطبيعي ويمكن استخدامه لتوليد الطاقة بانواعها.
> الميثان _ هوة نوع من انواع الالكانات التي تتكون بشكل اساسي من الكربون 
> الالكان _ كربونات مرطبطة مع بعضها البعض بشكل احادي 
> وانا عارف انو مش راح يفهم شي بس عشان يبطل فلسفة 
> http://www.biochemistry4all.com/foru...hp/t-8051.html
> وهاذا الرابط يساعدك اكثر 
> شكرا بشار


يس هالمرة فقستك يا المشاغب و فهمت شو يعني غاز الميثان و شكراً الك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

شكرا يا مشاغب 

بس ما اظن عن جد تيتو مش عارف غاز الميثان لحتى يستاهل الشرح

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------

